# Tau Battlesuit Configurations?



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys.

My nephew plays Tau, and I'm just wondering if anyone has advice on what are the best configurations for Crises Battle suits, in terms of squad size and equipment?

Usually I try and contribute a bit myself to any topics I post, but I have never played Tau before and he is only new to the game (he's 11), so I really haven't a clue to be honest.

The two main opponents he will be facing are Chaos Daemons and Tyranids and its at the 1000pts level.

The Daemons include:

Chariot of Tzeentch
Nurgle Prince with Wings
Pink Horrors
Daemonettes
Bloodcrushers
Flamers
Plague Bearers

The Tyranids include:

Venomthropes
Tyrgon Prime
Tervigon
X3 Hive Guard
x2 Zoanthropes
x30 Termagants


Any help would be great, and I'll even throw some +rep for all helpful posts.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Burst cannon's with both your army's the higher Ap weapons are useless, he needs to focus with firing power instead of value of shot.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I've only played against Tau, so I don't really know what configurations the battle suits can have. I agree with the above post, especially with swarm armies. Now, that doesn't mean he can't take high AP weps for the bigger units, but more firepower is always nice.

EDIT: When I say high AP, I mean the AP 1 and 2, since AP means armor piercing. Saying high AP makes more sense to me, then when someone says low AP. Just clearing this up in case you guys got confused


----------



## shogunboy (Jan 18, 2011)

Majority of Tau players would say fireknife configuration (Plasma Rifle/Missile Pods) Since you get a decent amount of high strength shots at a decent distance.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

But he still has to keep high strength low ap weapons, to get rid of those tervigons and remove the FNP from the plague daemons.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Squad sizes are typically Max out (3 or 4) or a single suicide suit (Monat), equipped with either :
*Missile Pod/Plasma Rifle *- Excellent Anti-Meq
*Missile Pod/ Burst Cannon*- Good amount of shots, Burst Cannon Much better against Hordes but the short range is a downside

*TL Fusion Blaster +Sheild Generator-* Amazing Suicide Melta Unit, of Limited use against either Nids or Daemons

Flamers: Sort of a No-No as tau Dont really want to be getting into combat with anything, let alone Nids or Daemons. If you want to be risky, it could potentially have massive payoffs but itll be a suicde mission so keep the suit as cheap as possiblr and twin link the flamers. A good anti Horde (ALbeit suicide unit) is *TL Flamer +Burst Cannon.*

Good Use against Lesser Daemons and Smaller Bugs the Airbusrting Fragmentation Launcher is superb (Large pie plate, ignore cover) , the downside being you can only have one.

Any single suit on its own would benefit from the Detonator as a last " FU!" to anything that comes into combat.
Monats can change battles by deepstriking and nerfing your opponents killer units, wheras the large squads should be your staple fire support, However dont forget to always move 6" back into cover in the assault phase!

Hope that was food for thought!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I would say consider:

Deathrain: Twin linked missile pod with optional targeting array. Gives you a pair of highly accurate, fairly strong shots for a lower number of points than the Fireknife.

Firestorm: Burst cannon and missile pod, with multi-tracker and possibly the targeting array (to ensure as many of those shots hit as possible.) Again you get some high strength shots, and a fair number of overall shots if you risk getting in close enough.

Centurion: Plasma rifle and CIB (note this one should suck up an HQ spot in order for you to leave the elite slots open for other suits.) with optional targeting array. Six/seven shots all with the potential to be low AP. Major downside here is the very low range and high amount of luck required for the best rolls. I personally like using this suit myself, but it is as risky as the burning eye (twin linked fusion blaster.)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not a great fan of the CIB - I prefer the AFP, I just find that it's more reliable. The CIB can be great, but I think that the less rolls you have make to do damage, the better. 

The AFP ignores cover, something that both the Daemons and the Tyranids will likely be seeking to capitalise upon, and if given to a Shas'el with TA or a Shas'O, it's rare to miss completely.

For the basic Crisis suits, I'd go with the TL Missile Pods as suggested by Darkreever, or the PR/MP 'Fireknife' configuration.

Midnight


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for the suggestions/advice so far, I'll give out the +rep in a while (just wait to see if there are anymore comments).

Based on you suggestions I've come up with a list for my nephew and posted it in the Tau Army List section of Heresy, here's a link:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1047403#post1047403


Please give feedback and/or advice, thanks.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Taken from my tau tactica thread here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=981606




OddJob said:


> *3.1 Crisis Suit Loadouts*
> I don’t think that anyone could argue that crisis suits are a defining aspect of the Tau army, but the most defining aspect is mobile firepower. Tau have to deal with opponents at range, or at least be able to whittle them on the way in, and as such I believe that the missile pod is by far the best weapon on crisis suits: I’d go as far as to say that every suit should have at least one missile pod. This gives them the ability to influence the game from turn one and plays into the standard tau game plan of keeping the opposition as far away as possible. It also plays well in 5th ed where transports are king. Oddly, for a firepower based army, Tau lack options for mid-high strength, long range shots. They must choose between seeker missiles, ion cannons and missile pods. Of these options missile pods are by far the most cost effective (although I did try a seeker based army for a while- more on that later).
> 
> With that said, crisis loadouts I’ve used extensively:
> ...





OddJob said:


> *3.2 Crisis Suit Units*
> Oddjobs observations on crisis units:
> 
> 1.	Their Ld is [email protected] and they tend to not want to advance up the board.
> ...


----------

